# which router table to buy for my plunge router



## Thammy Ensor (Nov 30, 2015)

I am looking for a router table to attach my Chicago Electric Power Tools 2.5 HP Heavy Duty plunge router to. I cannot figure out which router table to buy and the only thing the manual says about router tables is that it is possible to attach it to a router table but it gives no indication what the base plate size is.
I was hoping to get the Craftsman Die Cast Aluminum Router Table, would my plunge router fit that table? And if not, do you have some suggestions on which to buy?
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Thammy.


----------



## Thammy Ensor (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you  I'm excited to learn.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum !


Gary


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Your router may be hard to use when mounted under a table unless you can remove the plunge spring(s). Try that first and see if it is possible.

At one time, I had the router/table combo that came from HF. I finally sold it and moved on.

Edit: I looked at the manual and see no reference to being table mounted. The base plate appears to have a four bolt pattern laid out in a rectangular pattern. I am not familiar with the 4 bolt lay out.
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-hp-plunge-router-37793.html

BTW. Welcome to the forum.
Mike


----------



## Thammy Ensor (Nov 30, 2015)

In the manual on page 4, item 4, it mentions it is possible to attach it to a router table. Also, one of the people that posted a review said he found it rather bulky to use so he put it into his router table several years back. I bought it last summer, otherwise I might return it and buy one I know for certain fits in a router table.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

This question gets asked a lot and the answer is always make your own table. To mount your router to a table you need a plate. Normally you remove the plate on your router and then attach it to the new plate. I don't know if your plate can be removed. If not you would have to drill some additional holes to mount it. A new plate is important because it will contain rings that can be removed top accommodate larger bits. As Mike mentioned remove the springs so that you can easily adjust it.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Welcome, Thammy. You've come to the right place. Keep asking/searching.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Thammy. In general the statement that any router can be made to fit a router table is a true statement but those Sears tables are generally made to fit only certain Sears routers. Most router tables use a separate insert plate that the router gets attached to and the plate sits in a lipped (rabetted) opening in the table top. 

Sears tables have very thin tops, too thin to rabbet an opening into. Instead they are drilled and the holes countersunk in a pattern that will fit certain Sears router models. Unless your router shares that same bolt pattern, the one that holds the black plastic sub base to the metal body, then your router won't fit that table. And to be honest, few people care as the Sears tables are generally pretty crappy. Grizzly sells a starter table that is far superior to that Sears table for about $130 and there are old threads on this forum that explain how to install your router onto the removable plate. If you have any problems or need help in any way you just have to ask here and we will help.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thammy...generally not all routers fit all tables "off the shelf"...

It is likely, unless the router you have has one of the standard bolt patterns, that you would need to drill holes in the tables plate to match existing holes in your router base. This is not a difficult task if your base plate can be removed to use as a template for the new holes. As has been suggested, if your router plate cannot be removed you will be limited in size of bit you can put in the router once installed in the table. You will also want to make sure the router is centered in the table's plate for later big bit use...

You will probably need to call Sears or check the table's manual to see what bolt patterns the table will accommodate (maybe they might have some sort of compatibility chart?...then check your router for what bolt pattern it might have. Maybe go to Sears and check the table by measuring the different bolt patterns...? and then compare to your router's bolt pattern.

You could, as others have done, make your own table with basic features and then expand later with more complex features like split fence, etc...

And then there's always the option of using your HF router for plunge/handheld and buy a fixed base router for the table...one that the table might already accommodate. 

Take a peek also at the Sears Premium Die Cast Table...I believe it (RA1181), like the one you're looking at RA1171), is a Bosch product also.

Welcome...and good luck...


----------

